# Kehoe jig chair



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have seen the "Z" chair on the Kehoe dovetail spline jig website...looked neat engineering wise, but dated (sorry Kevin) I know it is strong, I have built many things with the jig. I decided to make a "C" chair. Honeylocust with walnut splines and walnut trim. I am going to make a live edge walnut chair similar soon, with a crotch fan for the back, for myself. This chair is for a friend of mine who I made a honeylocust/walnut splined bench for recently. I knew this joinery would work as a chair because I have made small stretcherless benches (just 3 mitered and splined pieces)...that have been stood on end and used as stepstools when the bench was not tall enough setting the way it is supposed to :yes:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Cool design! :thumbsup:

Beautifull material! :yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's seriously cool Daren. The contrasting woods look great. How much weight do you think that this would hold. I'm being kind of a skeptic here because I can't see it holding up and I'm having visuals of it collapsing and the person falling flat on their butt, which is making me laugh and sidetracking me from my original question. :laughing:
So, how much weight would it hold? (roughly)
Ken


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool thing about it (I think) is that is just one board, cut and put back together in order. You can follow the grain as it wraps around.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Kenbo said:


> So, how much weight would it hold? (roughly)


Well I have lost weight, so my 170 did not make a good test...I had a guy ~240 set on it, no problem :no:

Believe me when I tell you I was skeptical before I started using this. I did insane things to pieces I made (tried to kick them apart, jumped up and down on them) before I ever let them go to someones home and, well have them fall on thier butt and not like me anymore...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's incredible Daren. Joinery is everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What can I say. I'm nearly speechless, but I stress the nearly part because I'm rarely at a loss for words. That is very nice, and mixing HL and BW man what are you trying to do get a blue ribbon? 

I don't think it's a "C" Chair though. Maybe a Tea Cup Chair or a Big Dipper Chair because the "C" has a handle. Look at it this way . . . . 









You know the thing that cracks me up the most when a thread gets started on a Z Chair somewhere, or in this case a C Chair or more correctly in this case a Big Dipper Chair, is the skeptics that say "No way that thing won't break!" as if they have first hand knowledge but you don't! :laughing:

I'm not laughing at them (or you specifically Kenbo) because I would be the first in line to cajole the design. If I didn't know how strong these joints are firsthand, I would doubt it too. 

Anyway, another very nice design and execution from the Daren Nelson Studio of Fine Woodworking.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

What a sensational combination of wood. That method of joinery is awesome. It makes for a functional piece of artwork. Such a simple design yet elegant. One day I'd like to add that jig to my wish list.

Nicely done .. I want to make one:thumbsup:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

And here I thought that jig was only good for boxes!
Darn it, Daren. Another bunch of projects on my list. I hope I live another 50 years!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Gene Howe said:


> . . . I hope I live another 50 years!



I hope you do too - but when you go out, go out with style. Prebuild yourself a nice cedar casket with Kehoe splines holding it together. :icon_cheesygrin: 

It will save your family scads of coin too. :yes:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Prebuild yourself a nice cedar casket with Kehoe splines holding it together.:yes:


Got any plans?:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

That sure is pretty, Daren. You always turn out projects I want to emulate. Perhaps some day I'll actually cut back on my hobbies instead of adding more and I'll get around to making some of the furniture on my list of projects.


----------



## Hendo446 (Nov 25, 2009)

I obviously wouldn't do it to a chair that good looking, but it would be kinda interesting to take a similar design and start stacking weight on it until it breaks. You could get a rough estimate on just how much weight each spline could hold. I.E. if you want something to hold up 100 pounds then you would need X number of splines. 

Either way, good looking chair and chooice of wood!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> I'm not laughing at them (or you specifically Kenbo) because I would be the first in line to cajole the design.


I don't mind if you laugh at me. Heck, half of the time I am laughing at myself. :laughing: I am amazed at the strength of the joint though. It never ceases to amaze me the designs, ideas and strength that can be found in woodworking. Very cool stuff.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

djg said:


> Got any plans?:icon_cheesygrin:


I own cedarcaskets.com and cedarpetcaskets.com 

Have for 4 or 5 years. Have I done anything with either of them? :whistling2:

No, but I am never short on plans. :laughing:


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful chair! Now I have to save up the money and make a call to Texas to get the jig, so I can try to make one.


----------

